# Finally leash trained



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey all! 
Its been a while since I have been on. The last time I was on I had a difficult time with my Lucy Lu walking on a leash. She would only go as far as her yard was long and that was it. Now, YAY, she is doing so much better. She is walking on a leash and harness 2 whole blocks in my neighborhood without stopping. I had to pick her up a few times while walking because she would stop and not move. I picked her up and walked with her a few feet then put her down and she continued to walk. I am soooooo pumped. I didn't think she would do it. She is 8 months old now and has come a long way. I got her at 11 weeks weighing in at 2.8 lbs. Now she is 7 lbs, 8 months old, spayed at 6 months and doing so well. I just LOVE her! Thanks for all the support and info on this sight. I will post some pics of my baby as she certainly has grown since November when I got her in 2013! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's funny some dogs just walk on a Leash like they've always done it, and others take awhile to get used to it. I've had both. Good to hear that she's doing well.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

*Deborah, my first dog Piper, who was a maltipoo, just took to walking on a leash, potty training outdoors, never ever chewing on anything in the house but her toys to having Lucy Lu, a pure bread maltese, who hated the leash and harness for a long time now, for ever chewing everything in the house she got her little mouth on, I can say she was potty trained when I got her from the breeder at 11 weeks going on the pad and now going outside. I can't believe the difference in these two dogs. Piper was almost 10 when I had to put her down last November to Leukemia and a week later I had Lucy Lu. These two dogs are night and day! Love my Lucy Lu! She will never be Piper but I just love here to pieces. *


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

How did you guys start leash training your pup any advice?


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have trained many of my babies in obedience competitions and got titles on all of them. Then along came Annie and she absolutely refused to walk on a leash till she was at least a year old. She was doing great and I wanted to train her in Rally but the only class was for Advanced/Excellent which is an off leash class and my teacher told me to take the leash off. Knowing what would and did happen would have me telling her a big fat NO in hindsight. Annie is such a smart little cookie that she learned all the exercises for Novice, Advanced and Excellent off leash and she loved it. Then the next session I was able to get her in her correct class which is Novice and is ON LEASH. But she wasn't having any of it and would just sit and look at me. If I offered her a treat she would take it and go and sit down and just stare at me. I have to get her Novice title on leash before we can compete in Advanced. I just gave up eventually as I want to quit training now because of health issues.

Probably you will find it will be safer to use a harness. If they (or you) pull too hard on a collar you may collapse their trachea. A good place to start is in your home. Attach a leash to your baby and the other end around your waist or attach to your belt. Your pup will follow you around and get used to the leash in a very benign way. Do it for awhile till you feel she doesn't mind the leash and move it outdoors and start with short walks. Soon you will have a leash trained dog! This method worked for all of mine except Annie but I do think I've spoiled her a lot as she goes everywhere in a carrier with me, no walking.


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

doggyluver5 said:


> I have trained many of my babies in obedience competitions and got titles on all of them. Then along came Annie and she absolutely refused to walk on a leash till she was at least a year old. She was doing great and I wanted to train her in Rally but the only class was for Advanced/Excellent which is an off leash class and my teacher told me to take the leash off. Knowing what would and did happen would have me telling her a big fat NO in hindsight. Annie is such a smart little cookie that she learned all the exercises for Novice, Advanced and Excellent off leash and she loved it. Then the next session I was able to get her in her correct class which is Novice and is ON LEASH. But she wasn't having any of it and would just sit and look at me. If I offered her a treat she would take it and go and sit down and just stare at me. I have to get her Novice title on leash before we can compete in Advanced. I just gave up eventually as I want to quit training now because of health issues.
> 
> Probably you will find it will be safer to use a harness. If they (or you) pull too hard on a collar you may collapse their trachea. A good place to start is in your home. Attach a leash to your baby and the other end around your waist or attach to your belt. Your pup will follow you around and get used to the leash in a very benign way. Do it for awhile till you feel she doesn't mind the leash and move it outdoors and start with short walks. Soon you will have a leash trained dog! This method worked for all of mine except Annie but I do think I've spoiled her a lot as she goes everywhere in a carrier with me, no walking.


great advice! My puppy really hates it so much, he would just lay down and stay there not move at all when i take it off he runs happy again but every time i put on his leash he just lays down and does not move a muscle, i will try the method you recommended, i have tried just putting on the leash and letting him run around the house with it on for a while to see if he sorta gets used to it, but i will try your method i hope it works he really hates it so much.


----------

